# Indignación lazi contra la tenista Paula Badosa



## acmecito (3 Ago 2022)

Ole, ole y OLE

¡Grande, Paula!

Muy importante que lo vaya soltando en un medio anglosajón, con infinitamente más repercusion que el típico lazi subnormal contando sus trolas en medios pagados para que las publiquen.








_Porque no considera el catalán una lengua, pero "lo cuento igualmente"

La tenista ampurdanesa Paula Badosa* ha declarado en una entrevista en el canal de Twitter de la Lawn Tennis Association (LTA), la federación inglesa de tenis*, que el catalán no es una lengua. Preguntada por cuántas lenguas habla, Badosa ha contestado que "*hablo el español, el catalán... bueno, el catalán no es una lengua, pero lo cuento igualmente... y el inglés".*









Indignación indepe contra la tenista Paula Badosa


La tenista ampurdanesa Paula Badosa ha declarado en una entrevista en el canal de Twitter de la Lawn Tennis Association (LTA), la federación inglesa de tenis, que el catalán no es una lengua....



deportes.e-noticies.es




_


----------



## EnergiaLibre (3 Ago 2022)

me la pone como las tuberías del gas que no nos va a llegar

Aupa Paula!


----------



## Joloan (3 Ago 2022)

Joder y del ampurdan, zona lazi total.


----------



## Joloan (3 Ago 2022)

Ver cómo rabian los indepes es una de las mejores cosas de la vida, si señor.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (3 Ago 2022)

Chica valiente, lo que no comprendo es como salió con Broncano, el típico progre seguidor acérrimo de todo lo políticamente correcto. Incomprensible ver algo en común en dos comportamientos tan diferentes. Un misterio.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (3 Ago 2022)

Pues olé por la catalana, pero se equivoca. El catalán sí es una lengua, aunque sea una lengua de mierda.

Supongo que no es muy lista, pero le echa pelotas considerando de dónde viene.

Edito.- ¿Se referirá a que solo es un dialecto del occitano o sería hilar muy fino?


----------



## Shy (3 Ago 2022)

Nueva musa foril 

Y encima dice que el mejor público es el de Madrid


----------



## Ulises 33 (3 Ago 2022)

Quizás es que ha salido fuera y ha visto que hablado en catalán no le entendían, y que si hablaba en español es posible que a lo mejor alguien si, incluso que ha visto carteles en español en museos, lugares turísticos y nada en catalán, pero es mera especulación mía.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (3 Ago 2022)

Es que no es una lengua, es un dialecto del occitano.


----------



## Sr Julian (3 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Pues olé por la catalana, pero se equivoca. El catalán sí es una lengua, aunque sea una lengua de mierda.
> 
> Supongo que no es muy lista, pero le echa pelotas considerando de dónde viene.
> 
> Edito.- ¿Se referirá a que solo es un dialecto del occitano o sería hilar muy fino?



Lógicamente se refiere a que el Catalán es una lengua muerta y que hace años que ha dejado de ser útil y debería haber desaparecido.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (3 Ago 2022)

Los catalanes tienen razón en una única cosa: no son españoles, son INVASORES FRANCESES que se robaron un buen trozo de Aragón (porque sí, eso era Aragón, Cataluña no existía), porque los echaron a patadas de la Champaña francesa primero y de Francia entera después.

A saber qué cojones hicieron para que les diesen la patada de esa manera. Se ve que su insoportabilidad tiene siglos. Deberían renunciar a la nacionalidad española, pedir la francesa, volver a Francia y que Cataluña desaparezca para ser de nuevo Aragón.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (3 Ago 2022)

Ya veréis que pronto la mafia nazionalista le hace retractarse de alguna forma. Este tipo de afrentas les hacen sacar bilis por las orejas.


----------



## Sr Julian (3 Ago 2022)

Joloan dijo:


> Ver cómo rabian los indepes es una de las mejores cosas de la vida, si señor.



Lo mejor de la noticia son los comentarios lazis.






Ya pueden adoctrinar todo lo que quieran los Lazis en las escuelas, pero cuando la gente sale al mundo real, ve que el catalán es sólo una lengua muerta y que los Españoles tenemos la suerte de que el Español es una de las dos lenguas más globalizadas en el mundo junto con el Inglés. 
Las palabras no han sido las correctas, pero el contenido de la frace es 100% real.


----------



## petro6 (3 Ago 2022)

Todos los paletazis deben estar echando espuma por la boca.


----------



## acmecito (3 Ago 2022)

Da igual la millonada que se gasten en imponer su dialecto, las rebeldías de a peseta... 

Al final no sirve de nada. 

Al final sale la Badosa de turno y lo pone en su sitio. 

Me descojono chavales.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (3 Ago 2022)

La veritat doelec


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (3 Ago 2022)

Dialecto minoritario procedente del provenzal hablado por 2 millones de paletos en una región muy concreta del territorio español, para ser exacto


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (3 Ago 2022)

Pues lleva toda la razón.Lo que hoy conocemos por catalán moderno lo invento el señor Pompeu Fabra...es un caso similar al esperanto. Un artificio político surgido de una elite para manipular al pueblo llano.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Ago 2022)

Menuda payasada.

Yo no soy para nada indepe pero el catalán SÍ es una lengua


----------



## Sr Julian (3 Ago 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> La veritat doelec



El Rey está desnudo, alguien tenía que decirlo.


----------



## Sr Julian (3 Ago 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Menuda payasada.
> 
> Yo no soy para nada indepe pero el catalán SÍ es una lengua



Y el andalú, si lo normalizas y lo impones en las escuelas. 
El catalán normalizado es un invento del Pompu Fabra. Les guste o no a los Lazis el Catalán es una lengua muerta usada por imposición más que por adopción.


----------



## morethanafeeling (3 Ago 2022)

Hay que tener los ovarios muy bien puestos para decir eso sabiendo lo rencorosos y vengativos que son los lazis.

Habrá que ver si termina reculando o termina siendo un icono contra los totalitarismos como Djokovic.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (3 Ago 2022)

@Actor Secundario Bob @HARLEY66


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Ago 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Y el andalú, si lo normalizas y lo impones en las escuelas.
> El catalán normalizado es un invento del Pompu Fabra. Les guste o no a los Lazis el Catalán es una lengua muerta usada por imposición más que por adopción.



El origen no voy a discutirlo, pero es una lengua.

Igual que el bielorruso es una lengua


----------



## NEGRACIONISTA (3 Ago 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> El origen no voy a discutirlo, pero es una lengua.
> 
> Igual que el bielorruso es una lengua



El klingon también es una lengua. y también es una frikada.

Tengo apellidos catalanes, pero las cosas como son.


----------



## Sr Julian (3 Ago 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> El origen no voy a discutirlo, pero es una lengua.
> 
> Igual que el bielorruso es una lengua



Y el Esperanto, y la de signos y el morse. Cualquier lingüista podría inventarse una lengua, creo que el escritor del señor de los anillos era muy buen lingüista y se inventó hasta el élfico. Pompeu Fabra se inventó el catalán actual que se ha impuesto en cataluña. Perfectamente se podría haber normalizado el Lleidatà y el Tarragoní y a día de hoy también serían lenguas como el Valenciano y el Aranés.
El catalán es una lengua de mierda, inútil y sin valor ninguno, que hace años que debería de haber desaparecido y sólo existe de manera artificial, impuesta y adoptada por miles de charnegos acomplejados intentando camuflar sus orígenes no catalanes.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (3 Ago 2022)

Es una noticia que sólo puede indignar o alegrar a gente muy ignorante e inculta, porque no hay enciclopedia ni facultad de filología del mundo que no considere el catalán una lengua.

La que queda como una cenutria es la petarda en cuestión, que por cierto se le está poniendo una cara de pan que asusta.


----------



## Sr.Earhart (3 Ago 2022)

La tía se ha equivocado. Estoy en contra de tanta indignación pero no seáis parguelas diciendo que no es una lengua. Lenguas oficiales: castellano, catalán, gallego y vasco.


----------



## M. Priede (3 Ago 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Ole, ole y OLE
> 
> ¡Grande, Paula!
> 
> ...



Pues ha metido la pata, porque el catalán es una lengua, no es un dialecto del español, si acaso del occitano o del provenzal, pero como el español lo es del latín. 

Es una lengua, por supuesto. No es el panocho, el aragonés o el bable.


----------



## jolu (3 Ago 2022)

Se tenía que decir y se dijo.

El catalán proviene de la degeneración del castellano en pueblos de noreste de España. A ese "mal hablar" se le ha querido poner una historia.
El catalán es menos idioma que el calé.

Hay un hecho rotundo e histórico. Si el catalán Cristobal Colon hubiera hablado esa lengua, los panchitos a día de hoy la hablarían y sin embargo la desconocen por completo.
El "catalán" como folklore tiene menos de un siglo.


----------



## Terminus (3 Ago 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Es una noticia que sólo puede indignar o alegrar a gente muy ignorante e inculta, porque no hay enciclopedia ni facultad de filología del mundo que no considere el catalán una lengua.
> 
> La que queda como una cenutria es la petarda en cuestión, que por cierto se le está poniendo una cara de pan que asusta.



Subnormal


----------



## Sr Julian (3 Ago 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Es una noticia que sólo puede indignar o alegrar a gente muy ignorante e inculta, porque no hay enciclopedia ni facultad de filología del mundo que no considere el catalán una lengua.
> 
> La que queda como una cenutria es la petarda en cuestión, que por cierto se le está poniendo una cara de pan que asusta.



Será una ignorante e inculta, pero el inglés lo domina. 
Y ha visto más mundo que todos nosotros juntos y ha llegado a la conclusión que el catalán es una puta mierda. Algo que no hay que ser muy listo para darse cuenta. En el mundo real las lenguas más útiles son el Inglés y el Español, el catalán es algo tan ridículo que no se merece ni ser llamado lengua.


----------



## Pichorrica (3 Ago 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Es una noticia que sólo puede indignar o alegrar a gente muy ignorante e inculta, porque no hay enciclopedia ni facultad de filología del mundo que no considere el catalán una lengua.
> 
> La que queda como una cenutria es la petarda en cuestión, que por cierto se le está poniendo una cara de pan que asusta.



Paula Badosa

LA PUTA MÁQUINA DE MATAR


----------



## Sr.Earhart (3 Ago 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Será una ignorante e inculta, pero el inglés lo domina.
> Y ha visto más mundo que todos nosotros juntos y ha llegado a la conclusión que el catalán es una puta mierda. Algo que no hay que ser muy listo para darse cuenta. En el mundo real las lenguas más útiles son el Inglés y el Español, el catalán es algo tan ridículo que no se merece ni ser llamado lengua.



“Se ha dado cuenta que el catalán es una mierda”. Y??? Pero es una lengua o no? En el “mundo real” todas las lenguas son útiles. Para unos o para otros…otra cosa es que sean más o menos habladas. Vete a Asia a ver cuánto inglés y español saben, se te mean encima. qué estupideces macho..


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (3 Ago 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Y ha visto más mundo que todos nosotros juntos



Habla por ti, que eres un paleto monolingüe.

Ésta no ha visto mundo fuera de su gueto de internados y centros deportivos de alto rendimiento de los que no salía ni para comprar el pan... Tiene experiencia nula en la vida real.

De todos modos, su desprecio hacia el catalán es heredado de su padre o de su madre, que serán colonos no integrados en Cataluña (yo sospecho que del padre, que suele ser la figura referencial de los nenes y nenas pijas del tenis)... De padres catalanes de pura cepa jamás un hijo o hija diría eso, porque menudos somos los catalanes para transmitir a los hijos que el catalán es una lengua con mayúsculas y mucho más refinada que el hezpañol.


----------



## Sr.Earhart (3 Ago 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Habla por ti, que eres un paleto monolingüe.
> 
> Ésta no ha visto mundo fuera de su gueto de internados y centros deportivos de alto rendimiento de los que no salía ni para comprar el pan... Tiene experiencia nula en la vida real.
> 
> De todos modos, su desprecio hacia el catalán es heredado se su padre o de su madre, que serán colonos no integrados en Cataluña (yo sospecho que del padre, que suele ser la figura referencial de los nenes y nenas pijas del tenis)... De padres catalanes de pura cepa jamás un hijo o hija diría eso, porque menudos somos los catalanes para transmitir a los hijos que el catalán es una lengua con mayúsculas y mucho más refinada que el hezpañol.



Te amo


----------



## SeñorLobo (3 Ago 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Pues ha metido la pata, porque el catalán es una lengua, no es un dialecto del español, si acaso del occitano o del provenzal, pero como el español lo es del latín.
> 
> Es una lengua, por supuesto. No es el panocho, el aragonés o el bable.



Si el bizkaino y el batua son _dialectos_ del euskera, a mi nadie me va a convencer de que el catalan es un_ idioma_.

El gobierno lazi va a tener que poner un comisario político soplando la nuca de todo el que salga de Cagaluña. En cuanto le das un poco de libertad a la gente se limpian el culo con todas las gilipolleces paletas subvencionadas que tenemos en este país.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (3 Ago 2022)

SeñorLobo dijo:


> Si el bizkaino y el batua son _dialectos_ del euskera, a mi nadie me va a convencer de que el catalan es un_ idioma_.
> 
> El gobierno lazi va a tener que poner un comisario político soplando la nuca de todo el que salga de Cagaluña. En cuanto le das un poco de libertad a la gente se limpian el culo con todas las gilipolleces paletas subvencionadas que tenemos en este país.



El Batúa es lo mismo que el catalan moderno inventado por Pompeu Fabra...
Es curioso lo de estos nacionalistas: matan los distintos catalanes y vascos para crear una lengua artificial...y se dicen amantes de su cultura, ¡ una mierda!


----------



## elepwr (3 Ago 2022)

cuando le preguntas a alguien que sabe latin que idiomas habla, te dice español e ingles, porq el latin será lo que tu quieras pero no vale para hablar

pues esto igual, sera lo que tu quieras, pero solo sirve en la republica islamica de catalonia


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Ago 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Ole, ole y OLE
> 
> ¡Grande, Paula!
> 
> ...



¡Juas, juas, juas! Mis diez.


----------



## George Orwell (3 Ago 2022)

Hombre, las cosas como son. Los independentistas catalanes me dan bastante grima y no digamos su paupérrimo argumentario en el que fundamentan su "ecosistema catalán".
Pero decir que el catalán no es un idioma es incorrecto. Y, dicho esto, no estoy de acuerdo en absoluto en que no se enseñe castellano en las escuelas.


----------



## partículas elementales (3 Ago 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Habla por ti, que eres un paleto monolingüe.
> 
> Ésta no ha visto mundo fuera de su gueto de internados y centros deportivos de alto rendimiento de los que no salía ni para comprar el pan... Tiene experiencia nula en la vida real.
> 
> De todos modos, su desprecio hacia el catalán es heredado de su padre o de su madre, que serán colonos no integrados en Cataluña (yo sospecho que del padre, que suele ser la figura referencial de los nenes y nenas pijas del tenis)... De padres catalanes de pura cepa jamás un hijo o hija diría eso, porque menudos somos los catalanes para transmitir a los hijos que el catalán es una lengua con mayúsculas y mucho más refinada que el hezpañol.




El catalán, mal que pese a ti chalado independista es una lengua fonéticamente muy desagradable, es fea y capciosa.
Y sino estuviera patrocinada por vuestro lobby de atontados hace tiempo que habría desaparecido.
Yo tengo una constructora en Ibiza, y no consiento que me hable dos palabras ningún cliente en ese idioma de mierda, les digo hablarme en cristiano, no entiendo ese idioma de salvajes, y cambian rápido al español acomplejados.
Y eso que soy valenciano.
El cáncer de España es que vosotros penséis que vuestra mierda de idioma es cultura, eso no es cultura ni es nada hijos de la gran puta


----------



## Sr.Earhart (3 Ago 2022)

partículas elementales dijo:


> El catalán, mal que pese a ti chalado independista es una lengua fonéticamente muy desagradable, es fea y capciosa.
> Y sino estuviera patrocinada por vuestro lobby de atontados hace tiempo que habría desaparecido.
> Yo tengo una constructora en Ibiza, y no consiento que me hable dos palabras ningún cliente en ese idioma de mierda, les digo hablarme en cristiano, no entiendo ese idioma de salvajes, y cambian rápido al español acomplejados.
> Y eso que soy valenciano.
> El cáncer de España es que vosotros penséis que vuestra mierda de idioma es cultura, eso no es cultura ni es nada hijos de la gran puta



Un empresario muy astuto. Haciendo amigos. Ojalá te pete la empresa y tengas que hablar hasta en quechua para hacer negocios, imbécil.


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Ago 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Pues ha metido la pata, porque el catalán es una lengua, no es un dialecto del español, si acaso del occitano o del provenzal, pero como el español lo es del latín.
> 
> Es una lengua, por supuesto. No es el panocho, el aragonés o el bable.



No es una lengua, es un dialecto del occitano, tú mismo lo has dicho.


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Ago 2022)

partículas elementales dijo:


> El catalán, mal que pese a ti chalado independista es una lengua fonéticamente muy desagradable, es fea y capciosa.
> Y sino estuviera patrocinada por vuestro lobby de atontados hace tiempo que habría desaparecido.
> Yo tengo una constructora en Ibiza, y no consiento que me hable dos palabras ningún cliente en ese idioma de mierda, les digo hablarme en cristiano, no entiendo ese idioma de salvajes, y cambian rápido al español acomplejados.
> Y eso que soy valenciano.
> El cáncer de España es que vosotros penséis que vuestra mierda de idioma es cultura, eso no es cultura ni es nada hijos de la gran puta



Lo peor que tiene el catalán como lengua es a la mayoría de sus hablantes y su obsesión por imponérsela a los demás. Más intentan imponerla, más rechazo produce.


----------



## bangkoriano (3 Ago 2022)

Sr.Earhart dijo:


> “Se ha dado cuenta que el catalán es una mierda”. Y??? Pero es una lengua o no? En el “mundo real” todas las lenguas son útiles. Para unos o para otros…otra cosa es que sean más o menos habladas. Vete a Asia a ver cuánto inglés y español saben, se te mean encima. qué estupideces macho..



Vete a Asia con el catalán, cacho carne con ojos.


----------



## Sr.Earhart (3 Ago 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> Vete a Asia con el catalán, cacho carne con ojos.



No has entendido nada. Pero a ti te han dado la ESO? Espera, en tu empresa desgrava si te contratan?


----------



## fachacine (3 Ago 2022)

Sr.Earhart dijo:


> La tía se ha equivocado. Estoy en contra de tanta indignación pero no seáis parguelas diciendo que no es una lengua. Lenguas oficiales: castellano, catalán, gallego y vasco.



No, lenguas oficiales: castellano, valenciano, gallego, vasco y catalán.


----------



## fachacine (3 Ago 2022)

La chica no se ha expresado bien, lo que ha querido decir es que no es un idioma a nivel internacional, es decir, un idioma que se hable en otros países aparte del estercolero nordoriental en que se habla preferentemente.


----------



## bangkoriano (3 Ago 2022)

Sr.Earhart dijo:


> No has entendido nada. Pero a ti te han dado la ESO? Espera, en tu empresa desgrava si te contratan?



A ti sí te han dado bien.

Aprende a escribir, cartucho


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (3 Ago 2022)

Por como lo ha dicho, seguramente se refería a que el catalonico no es una lengua internacional, solo local. Es interpretablesu frase.

Pero el ataque de rabia de los separatistas es delicioso y muy significativo del complejo de inferioridad que arrastran.


----------



## partículas elementales (3 Ago 2022)

Sr.Earhart dijo:


> Un empresario muy astuto. Haciendo amigos. Ojalá te pete la empresa y tengas que hablar hasta en quechua para hacer negocios, imbécil.



Tenéis una visión totalmente distorsionada de los catalanes.
En Ibiza que somos los mejores constructores de España y seguro que de Europa, que hacemos casas de 10 millones de euros, de 20, de 30 y de 100 millones, despreciamos a los catalanes por malos pagadores e incompetentes.
Los ibizencos payeses de mierda que hablan vuestra mierda de idioma como vosotros tragan como putitas porque saben que nosotros aportamos la calidad para hacer construcciones de 12000 euros metro.
Los catalanes tienen fama de incompetentes y en la isla los odian


----------



## Furymundo (3 Ago 2022)

el catalan es una lengua
Cataluña no es un pais.


----------



## Furymundo (3 Ago 2022)

partículas elementales dijo:


> Tenéis una visión totalmente distorsionada de los catalanes.
> En Ibiza que somos los mejores constructores de España y seguro que de Europa, que hacemos casas de 10 millones de euros, de 20, de 30 y de 100 millones, despreciamos a los catalanes por malos pagadores e incompetentes.
> Los ibizencos payeses de mierda que hablan vuestra mierda de idioma como vosotros tragan como putitas porque saben que nosotros aportamos la calidad para hacer construcciones de 12000 euros metro.
> Los catalanes tienen fama de incompetentes y en la isla los odian



casas ?
o commieblocks con balcon para los borrachos anglomierdas ?


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (3 Ago 2022)

Una diosa.


----------



## partículas elementales (3 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> casas ?
> o commieblocks con balcon para los borrachos anglomierdas ?




Las casas que salen en cualquier serie de netfix de los Angeles en USA, son bastante peores que las que hacemos nosotros, no subestimes el nivel de Ibiza.
Hace poco transformamos una montaña en bancales de olivos, para que la mujer del dueño pasee dos tardes al año.
Pues bien, eso costo 7 millones de euros, dentro de un coste de 60 millones de euros de casa.
Ni en USA llegan a nuestro nivel


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Ago 2022)

Pues bien que hablaba catalán con broncano 

Y no veas los besos con lengua que se daban


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (3 Ago 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Pues lleva toda la razón.Lo que hoy conocemos por catalán moderno lo invento el señor Pompeu Fabra...es un caso similar al esperanto. Un artificio político surgido de una elite para manipular al pueblo llano.




Parte de la gramática la cogió del valenciano, de hecho Pompeu fue criticadisimo en su época por otros lingüistas catalanes.


----------



## kogi_kabuto (3 Ago 2022)

eso solo demuestra que la tia es lerda de cojones. El catalan es una Lengua y punto, me guste mas o menos pero es así.

Eso si, más lengua muerta que viva pero sigue teniendo su literatura, diccionario, normas, etc , etc...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Ago 2022)

Artículo 3

El castellano es la lengua española oficial del Estado. Todos los españoles tienen el deber de conocerla y el derecho a usarla.

Las demás lenguas españolas serán también oficiales en las respectivas Comunidades Autónomas de acuerdo con sus Estatutos.

La riqueza de las distintas modalidades lingüísticas de España es un patrimonio cultural que será objeto de especial respeto y protección.

Por menos a algunos los acusan de sedición


----------



## Furymundo (3 Ago 2022)

partículas elementales dijo:


> Las casas que salen en cualquier serie de netfix de los Angeles en USA, son bastante peores que las que hacemos nosotros, no subestimes el nivel de Ibiza.
> Hace poco transformamos una montaña en bancales de olivos, *para que la mujer del dueño pasee dos tardes al año.*
> Pues bien, eso costo 7 millones de euros, dentro de un coste de 60 millones de euros de casa.
> Ni en USA llegan a nuestro nivel




pero haceis casas? 
o commieblocks tambien llamados PISOS.


----------



## Sr.Earhart (3 Ago 2022)

Habló el filólogo. Puto analfabeto.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (3 Ago 2022)

Todo lo que sea tocarle los cojones a los tractorios bienvenido sea.

No conocía a esta mujer pero vamos desde hoy fan suyo desde chiquitito


----------



## Kabraloka (3 Ago 2022)

a algún lazi le ha dado un ataque de ira al ver esto
pero intentarán taparlo todo lo que puedan


----------



## Cathar (3 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Pues olé por la catalana, pero se equivoca. El catalán sí es una lengua, aunque sea una lengua de mierda.
> 
> Supongo que no es muy lista, pero le echa pelotas considerando de dónde viene.
> 
> Edito.- ¿Se referirá a que solo es un dialecto del occitano o sería hilar muy fino?



Exacto es dialecto del occitano, lo que no le quita reconocimiento...por eso a los lazis...les interesa una Francia centralista... Ya que de allí, jamás saldrá nadie a discutir nada sobre el catalán o el occitano. Solo hay que darse una vuelta por el Rosellón. Los únicos que hablan catalán...los gitanos de Saint Vincent en Perpiñán.


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Ago 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


>



Me la pondría de avatar si no le tuviera tanto aprecio al Major T. J. Kong


----------



## cortoplacista (3 Ago 2022)

Hasta dónde tiene que estar de palurdos todo el día lloriqueando, idealizando una lengua muerta con financiación asistida e inventándose un pasado inexistente para hablarles tan claro. Sus dos prohombes, uno huido y el otro sin poder tapar los millones que le salían por las orejas nos dejan a las claras lo que son esa gentuza infecta.
Esto pinta más a náusea que a valor.


----------



## El Fenomeno (3 Ago 2022)

Que es un idioma esta claro. Lo que no esta claro es porque lo ha dicho, falta contexto. Lo mismo tuvo algún encontronazo con algun lazi de guardia y no ha transcendido.


----------



## Knight who says ni (3 Ago 2022)

Pues siento aguaros la fiesta...

Paula Badosa pide disculpas tras decir en una entrevista que el catalán no es una lengua


----------



## El chepa (3 Ago 2022)

A ver, idioma es, pero también hay que reconocer que esa etiqueta se le queda un poco grande. Es como la merluza y la pescadilla, el catalán es pescadilla.


----------



## acmecito (3 Ago 2022)

Le han soltado los perros y ya ha tenido que salir a soltar la excusa de turno. 

Y esto es lo mejor.
_
[..] la deportista ha dicho en declaraciones en El matí de Catalunya Ràdio que "*el entrevistador me dijo que no contaba como un idioma* y tuve que expresarme así".









Paula Badosa culpa al entrevistador


La tenista ampurdanesa Paula Badosa ha culpado al entrevistador por sus declaraciones sobre el catalán en una entrevista en el canal de Twitter de la Lawn Tennis Association (LTA), la federación...



deportes.e-noticies.es




_
 

Un periodista británico es quien ha dicho que no es un idioma. Parece ser que fuera de España también tienen claro que es un dialecto y no una lengua. 

Tantos millones tirados a la basura para nada. 

Me descojono chavales.


----------



## acmecito (3 Ago 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Pues siento aguaros la fiesta...
> 
> Paula Badosa pide disculpas tras decir en una entrevista que el catalán no es una lengua



No aguas nada. 

Ha dicho eso para evitar problemas con los perros rabiosos. 

Lo que dijo primero es lo que piensa realmente y rso es lo que importa.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (3 Ago 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Habla por ti, que eres un paleto monolingüe.
> 
> Ésta no ha visto mundo fuera de su gueto de internados y centros deportivos de alto rendimiento de los que no salía ni para comprar el pan... Tiene experiencia nula en la vida real.
> 
> De todos modos, su desprecio hacia el catalán es heredado de su padre o de su madre, que serán colonos no integrados en Cataluña (yo sospecho que del padre, que suele ser la figura referencial de los nenes y nenas pijas del tenis)... De padres catalanes de pura cepa jamás un hijo o hija diría eso, porque menudos somos los catalanes para transmitir a los hijos *que el catalán es una lengua con mayúsculas y mucho más refinada que el hezpañol.*




En tu mente es real sin duda. Obras universales escritas en catalán son conocidas en el mundo entero... no como la porquería esa del Quijote.


----------



## Sr Julian (3 Ago 2022)

Sr.Earhart dijo:


> “Se ha dado cuenta que el catalán es una mierda”. Y??? Pero es una lengua o no? En el “mundo real” todas las lenguas son útiles. Para unos o para otros…otra cosa es que sean más o menos habladas. Vete a Asia a ver cuánto inglés y español saben, se te mean encima. qué estupideces macho..



Madre mia, se puede ser más tonto. La gracia no está si el catalán es una lengua o no, como era eso de los tontos el dedo y la luna. 
La gracia está que hemos pasado del 
Catalonia is not Spain, al 
Catalan is not a Laguage. 
Ambas no son ciertas, pero la gracia es que los lazis tomen de su propia medicina y verlos rabiar como hipócritas que son. 
Pero bueno, ya nos ha quedado muy claro que tienes la inteligencia justa para saber lo que es una lengua, donde está arriba y abajo y que no hay que cagarse encima. Mañana aprendes a sumar dos y dos y te vas a un foro a demostrarlo.


----------



## Sr Julian (3 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> No, lenguas oficiales: castellano, valenciano, gallego, vasco y catalán.



Segün los Lazis catalanes el Valenciano no es una lengua, es catalán. 
Realmente el catalán que se habla en Lérida y Tarragona podrían ser lenguas diferentes al Catalán, como el Valenciano y el Balear. Los Araneses siempre han tenido los huevos suficientes a defender lo suyo y no tragar con el PanCaCatalanismo impuesto por los Lazis desde Barcelona.


----------



## Sr.Earhart (3 Ago 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Madre mia, se puede ser más tonto. La gracia no está si el catalán es una lengua o no, como era eso de los tontos el dedo y la luna.
> La gracia está que hemos pasado del
> Catalonia is not Spain, al
> Catalan is not a Laguage.
> ...



La gracia está en demostrar que eres un analfabeto ignorante. El idioma unga unga te pega más, turmino.


----------



## Stalkeador (3 Ago 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Ya pueden adoctrinar todo lo que quieran los Lazis en las escuelas, pero cuando la gente sale al mundo real, ve que el catalán es sólo una lengua muerta ...



Al final los críos consumen a diario muchas horas de _Youtube, Twitch..._ que no dejan de ser canales de *gente hablando ESPAÑOL*. Al igual que todo el contenido de ocio: videojuegos, películas, series... 

Con el tiempo todos éstos dialectos inútiles desaparecerán, por mucho dinero que se invierta que no deja de ser el "_objetivo_" real y oculto tras esa "_protección de la identidad cultural_". Es un NEGOCIO de latrocinio de dinero público: en cuanto se corte el grifo, la lengua desaparece.


----------



## Sr Julian (3 Ago 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Le han soltado los perros y ya ha tenido que salir a soltar la excusa de turno.
> 
> Y esto es lo mejor.
> 
> ...



Mejor me lo pones, ahora son dos los que han dicho que el Caspalan no es una lengua, la Badosa y el periodista Inglés. Porque la Badosa se ha disculpado para los Lazis, pero todo el resto del mundo que ha visto la entrevista eso no lo sabe.
Parece que la Pepa Guardiola no ha vendido bien el fet diferencia caspalan a la prensa deportiva inglesa, el mon ens mira y tal.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (3 Ago 2022)

Ya ha pedido disculpas en Catalunya Ràdio... Se la nota preocupada, porque va a ser pregonera de las fiestas de la Mercè en Barcelona, y le puede caer una silbada de agárrate y no te menees.

Según dice, la culpa es del entrevistador, que le dijo que el catalán no contaba como lengua.

Por cierto, habla catalán mejor de lo que yo creía:









El matí de Catalunya Ràdio - Paula Badosa: "Sento molt que la notícia s'hagi malinterpretat i demano disculpes"


La tenista Paula Badosa, en declaracions a "El matí de Catalunya Ràdio", assegura que se sent decepcionada per la polèmica al voltant de les seves declaracions sobre el català i demana disculpes. Badosa, en una entrevista informal al compte digital de la Lawn Tennis Association (LTA), enumera...




www.ccma.cat


----------



## lucky starr (3 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> No, lenguas oficiales: castellano, valenciano, gallego, vasco y catalán.



El Valenciano será Neo lengua, no me suena que en mi época estuviese considerada lengua. De hecho es un dialecto del catalan.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (3 Ago 2022)

Basada Badosa.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (3 Ago 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Pues siento aguaros la fiesta...
> 
> Paula Badosa pide disculpas tras decir en una entrevista que el catalán no es una lengua



Todo lo contrario doble placer. Primero porque esta claro lo que piensa la muchacha aunque se haya tenido que retractar por miedo, siendo mujer. Ahora ya de igual lo que diga, lo que piensa ya lo sabemos.

Segundo porque demuestra que los nazionatas funcionan como una secta, son como una puta mafia capaces de amedrentar a un simple cría por decir algo que se desmarque del pensamiento colmena. Muy lejos de ese barniz modernillo y tolerante del que tanto presumen.

Además intuyo que Badosa es apellido catalán es decir que son capaces de incluso morder a los suyos como no bajen la testuz. Lo que por añadidura los retrata como un pueblo servil.

No podía haber salido más redonda la jugada.


----------



## Matafachas (4 Ago 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Ole, ole y OLE



*Escribes y hablas** como una puta vieja verdulera españorda.*


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (4 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Todo lo contrario doble placer. Primero porque esta claro lo que piensa la muchacha aunque se haya tenido que retractar por miedo, siendo mujer. Ahora ya de igual lo que diga, lo que piensa ya lo sabemos.
> 
> Segundo porque demuestra que los nazionatas funcionan como una secta, son como una puta mafia capaces de amedrentar a un simple cría por decir algo que se desmarque del pensamiento colmena. Muy lejos de ese barniz modernillo y tolerante del que tanto presumen.
> 
> ...



Nada, reconoce que os ha salido mal la jugada... Si los catalanes fueran una simple secta, como a vosotros os gustaría que lo fueran, una tenista internacional como ella que se ha criado en Nueva York y blabla, podría renegar de las creencias de la secta y no sentirse amedrentada...

Pero claro, decir que el catalán no es una lengua no va sólo en contra del nacionalismo catalán, sino también en contra el criterio académico de todas las facultades de filología del mundo y del sentido común más elemental. Es hacer el puto ridículo.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (4 Ago 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Nada, reconoce que os ha salido mal la jugada... Si los catalanes fueran una simple secta, como a vosotros os gustaría que lo fueran, una tenista internacional como ella que se ha criado en Nueva York y blabla, podría renegar de las creencias de la secta y no sentirse amedrentada...
> 
> Pero claro, decir que el catalán no es una lengua no va sólo en contra del nacionalismo catalán, sino también contra el criterio académico de todas las facultades de filología del mundo y del sentido común más elemental.



Ánimo ASB, sabemos que ser separatista catalonico es muy dificil, a pesar del manguerazo de dinero publico un día sí y otro también.

Sé fuerte, ASB...aunque bueno, estas acabado, igual que el habla catalonica.


----------



## Sr Julian (4 Ago 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Ya ha pedido disculpas en Catalunya Ràdio... Se la nota preocupada, porque va a ser pregonera de las fiestas de la Mercè en Barcelona, y le puede caer una silbada de agárrate y no te menees.
> 
> Según dice, la culpa es del entrevistador, que le dijo que el catalán no contaba como lengua.
> 
> ...



Los Democratas Lazis ya han demostrado la libertad de pensamiento que quieren imponer en Caspaluña.
Ahora sólo falta que salga el periodista inglés y diga que es mentira.


----------



## Matafachas (4 Ago 2022)

*El catalán es tan idoma como el castellano, el portugues o el chino.*

*¿Sois subnormales o simples fachuzos españordos?*


----------



## perrosno (4 Ago 2022)

Mis dieses a la Badosa!!!!


----------



## CommiePig (4 Ago 2022)

la soberbia de los "raza superior", contra esta Valiente

ole sus ovarios


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (4 Ago 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Nada, reconoce que os ha salido mal la jugada... Si los catalanes fueran una simple secta, como a vosotros os gustaría que lo fueran, una tenista internacional como ella que se ha criado en Nueva York y blabla, podría renegar de las creencias de la secta y no sentirse amedrentada...
> 
> Pero claro, decir que el catalán no es una lengua no va sólo en contra del nacionalismo catalán, sino también en contra el criterio académico de todas las facultades de filología del mundo y del sentido común más elemental. Es hacer el puto ridículo.



Ya he dicho que se había equivocado, es una cría, posiblemente milenial, que se sabrá de memoria la letra de las canciones de Rosalía y el nombre de Aristóteles lo asociará al golden retriever de su vecina.

Ahí la tienes con la bandera española y en el peor de los casos sin darle importancia al asunto de la lengua. Si fuese uno de vosotros no hubiese perdido oportunidad de recitar el catecismo. Pero ahí la ves una Badosa catalana con pedigrí capaz de soltar esa tontada y no darle importancia hasta que vosotros la habéis acorralado como hienas.

Os podéis poner todo lo estupendos que queráis pero sois una sociedad enferma. Y no solo por lo nauseabundamente progre que también, solo que en ese aspecto lleváis en el pecado la penitencia, ya que posiblemente los tipos como tú sois los primeros en padecerlo, sino que además vivís en una realidad paralela neurótica y enfermiza. En mi ciudad he visto gente de toda España con acento gallego, andaluz, vasco o incluso catalán. NUNCA en mi vida he escuchado a nadie decir de ellos, españoles todos, que no están integrados por no hablar con el acento de aquí, comer la comida típica, seguir las tradiciones o cualquier otra cosa propia del lugar. Ni siquiera con los portugueses que hay unos cuantos. Y si ya nos vamos a extremos cómo usar la palabra "colono" para designar al de fuera, posiblemente te mandarían al psiquiatra.

Pero vosotros mismos, ni os vais a independizar ni vais a conseguir otra cosa a este ritmo que convertiros en una taifa musulmana.


----------



## CommiePig (4 Ago 2022)

Matafachas dijo:


> *El catalán es tan idoma como el castellano, el portugues o el chino.*
> 
> *¿Sois subnormales o simples fachuzos españordos?*



mantente psicópata sin arrepentir


----------



## Godofredo1099 (4 Ago 2022)

En Racó Catalá ya están con las antorchas en la mano fletando autobuses a la casa de los padres.


----------



## sinosuke (4 Ago 2022)

Salvando las distancias, me ha hecho recordar la única ocasión en la que el piloto de F1 Vettel me cayó simpático....







.


----------



## Matafachas (4 Ago 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> mantente psicópata sin arrepentir



*Mantén tu estupidez intacta.*


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (4 Ago 2022)

En el fondo lo siento por la muchacha que ahora va a sufrir las consecuencias de su ingenuidad u osadía. Pero por otro lado esto la va a vacunar a ella y otra mucha gente contra los nazionatas catalanes. Que no van a pasar a ser más simpáticos a partir de hoy sino todo lo contrario.

Se están dando un tiro en el pié como ya he dicho.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (4 Ago 2022)

Matafachas dijo:


> *El catalán es tan idoma como el castellano, el portugues o el chino.
> 
> ¿Sois subnormales o simples fachuzos españordos?*



Ya se ha diculpado por el malentendido. 

Idioma es languaje y por eso "rectificó" porque en su criterio el catalán no es un idioma internacional.


----------



## qbit (4 Ago 2022)

Curioso cómo todos los grandes deportistas no son nunca separratas.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (4 Ago 2022)

Matafachas dijo:


> *El catalán es tan idoma como el castellano, el portugues o el chino.
> 
> ¿Sois subnormales o simples fachuzos españordos?*




Venga separatista, ya pasó, ya paso.

Y veras como Fraudez os da paguita extra para que mantegais con respiración asistida al habla catalonica, y alguna ley añadida para perseguir el español en los medios y la educación públicas.


----------



## Sr Julian (4 Ago 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> En Racó Catalá ya están con las antorchas en la mano fletando autobuses a la casa de los padres.



Los Democratas Lazis repartiendo libertad de expresión.


----------



## Matafachas (4 Ago 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Venga separatista, ya pasó, ya paso.
> 
> Y veras como Fraudez os da paguita extra para que mantegais con respiración asistida al habla catalonica, y alguna ley añadida para perseguir el español en los medios y la educación públicas.



Solo te falta el "A POR ELLOOOOS..."

Hazlo, por favor, que me quiero reir un rato.

Hueles a HEZPAÑORDO que apestas a kilometros a la redonda.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (4 Ago 2022)

Matafachas dijo:


> Solo te falta el "A POR ELLOOOOS..."
> 
> Hazlo, por favor, que me quiero reir un rato.
> 
> Hueles a HEZPAÑORDO que apestas.



Es curioso, otro lerdo separatista que se expresa en español para atacar a los españoles de bien. 

Venga, duchate con lejía, que hiedes a pelomocho.


----------



## Minsky Moment (4 Ago 2022)

Es verdad, no es una lengua. Dejó de serlo hace tiempo. Para convertirse en un instrumento político.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ago 2022)

Como tenista es una mierda pero como persona ya me cae algo mejor.


----------



## rondo (4 Ago 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Habla por ti, que eres un paleto monolingüe.
> 
> Ésta no ha visto mundo fuera de su gueto de internados y centros deportivos de alto rendimiento de los que no salía ni para comprar el pan... Tiene experiencia nula en la vida real.
> 
> De todos modos, su desprecio hacia el catalán es heredado de su padre o de su madre, que serán colonos no integrados en Cataluña (yo sospecho que del padre, que suele ser la figura referencial de los nenes y nenas pijas del tenis)... De padres catalanes de pura cepa jamás un hijo o hija diría eso, porque menudos somos los catalanes para transmitir a los hijos que el catalán es una lengua con mayúsculas y mucho más refinada que el hezpañol.



Menudo submormal lazi estás echo cagalan


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (4 Ago 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Salvando las distancias, me ha hecho recordar la única ocasión en la que el piloto de F1 Vettel me cayó simpático....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rondo (4 Ago 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Ya ha pedido disculpas en Catalunya Ràdio... Se la nota preocupada, porque va a ser pregonera de las fiestas de la Mercè en Barcelona, y le puede caer una silbada de agárrate y no te menees.
> 
> Según dice, la culpa es del entrevistador, que le dijo que el catalán no contaba como lengua.
> 
> ...



Es lo que tiene la censura y la dictadura lazi


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (4 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Curioso cómo todos los grandes deportistas no son nunca separratas.




Sólo aquellos que tienen minusvalías necesitan montarse su propio grupo para encajar en algún lado. Feas, gordas->feminazis, negros, gitanos->gueto, cagalanes, vascos->independentismo, ...


----------



## rondo (4 Ago 2022)

Matafachas dijo:


> *El catalán es tan idoma como el castellano, el portugues o el chino.*
> 
> *¿Sois subnormales o simples fachuzos españordos?*



Otro guarro por el foro,por cierto tú a quien vas a matar puto gordo enano


----------



## rondo (4 Ago 2022)

Matafachas dijo:


> Solo te falta el "A POR ELLOOOOS..."
> 
> Hazlo, por favor, que me quiero reir un rato.
> 
> Hueles a HEZPAÑORDO que apestas a kilometros a la redonda.



Y tu hueles a guarro cagalufo,seguro que eres un mangina follanegros de la cup,menuda puta maricona estás echo basura tiranucable


----------



## Matafachas (4 Ago 2022)

rondo dijo:


> por cierto tú a quien vas a matar



A tí, a martillazos en tu cabeza de HEZPAÑORDO HIJO DE PUTA.


----------



## manottas (4 Ago 2022)

Ya estan con el "Honorable col·legi de psiquiatres i psicolegs de Catalunya" que le hagan un estudio y tomen la medidas necesarias para revertir esa confusion mental que esta mostrando.


----------



## Matafachas (4 Ago 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Es curioso, otro lerdo separatista que se expresa en *hezpañol* para atacar a los *hezpañoles* de bien.



*Hiedes a mierda de perro hezpañordo. Mereces la muerte, alimaña corrupta españorda.*


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Ago 2022)

En el hospital de Vic ha habido 75 ingresos por ictus y 54 por infarto, todos con lazo amarillo al ingresar.


----------



## fachacine (4 Ago 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> El Valenciano será Neo lengua, no me suena que en mi época estuviese considerada lengua. De hecho es un dialecto del catalan.



Mentira, el valenciano procede del romance valenciano.


----------



## blatet (4 Ago 2022)

Lo que importa a estos efectos es lo que digan los lingüistas.
La opinión de esta mujer es irrelevante y no hace sino demostrar su ignorancia.


----------



## Decipher (4 Ago 2022)

Dialecto y a lo mejor ni eso.


----------



## Sabinisimo (4 Ago 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> De todos modos, su desprecio hacia el catalán es heredado de su padre o de su madre, que serán colonos no integrados en Cataluña (yo sospecho que del padre, que suele ser la figura referencial de los nenes y nenas pijas del tenis)... De padres catalanes de pura cepa jamás un hijo o hija diría eso,* porque menudos somos los catalanes para transmitir a los hijos que el catalán es una lengua con mayúsculas y mucho más refinada que el hezpañol.*



Desde luego, menudos sois adoctrinando y radicalizando en causas absurdas a los que tienen la mente más fragil y maleable.
El mundo cada vez más cosmopolita y abierto, y ahí seguís con vuestras mierdas de taifas, que lo más que hacen es dividir y restar.


----------



## Epsilon69 (4 Ago 2022)

El catalán son los rebuznos de los burros.


----------



## ashe (4 Ago 2022)

Sr.Earhart dijo:


> La tía se ha equivocado. Estoy en contra de tanta indignación pero no seáis parguelas diciendo que no es una lengua. Lenguas oficiales: castellano, catalán, gallego y vasco.



lenguas oficiales impuestas por una constitución hecha por ignorantes, lo que hoy llaman catalán es una creación de Pompeu i Fabra basado en DIALECTOS DEL PROVENZANO que cualquiera que haya ido a zonas de lo que algunos llaman la españa profunda de la parte catalana, sobretodo por los pirineos descubre que eso que llaman catalán es una farsa porque en su momento cada uno hablaba su "catalán" con el gallego están haciendo lo mismo que con el catalán que los que hablan gallego cuando ven a los actuales, como no subvencionado urbanitas de mierda se quedan con cara de  que coño está diciendo este borracho y ya de todas las aberraciones "linguisticas" sin lugar a duda la mayor aberración eso que llamas vasco (que eso ni siquiera se llama idioma por ser una región) con el batua que ha destrozado lo poco de LOS DIALECTOS VASCOS que había por ahi, porque ahi se hablaba mínimo tres idiomas

Pero bueno la ignorancia es lo que tiene, que llaman idiomas a lo que no es y para colmo todas derivan del español antiguo y este parte de la fonetica del euskera de hace mas de 1000 años que nada tiene que ver con lo que hoy llaman euskera ciertos cenutrios


----------



## jolu (4 Ago 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Por como lo ha dicho, seguramente se refería a que el catalonico no es una lengua internacional, solo local. Es interpretablesu frase.
> 
> Pero el ataque de rabia de los separatistas es delicioso y muy significativo del complejo de inferioridad que arrastran.



Por ahí van los tiros.
Ha querido decir que es algo folklórico, como la tomatina, la tamborada o el toro embolao.


----------



## jolu (4 Ago 2022)

blatet dijo:


> Lo que importa a estos efectos es lo que digan los lingüistas.
> La opinión de esta mujer es irrelevante y no hace sino demostrar su ignorancia.



Esto me suena al equipo de expertos de Covid del Dr Viruelo.


----------



## Chortina Premium (4 Ago 2022)

Y tiene razón, y falta decir que el vasco es un "idioma" inventado por el n*z* de Sabino Arana


----------



## Teofrasto (4 Ago 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Y tiene razón, y falta decir que el vasco es un "idioma" inventado por el n*z* de Sabino Arana



Tan inventado que solo tenían palabras para cosas rurales, todo lo demás invento total. ¿Que como le llamamos a un funicular? Pues funikularra y así todo


----------



## Nagare1999 (4 Ago 2022)

No es necesario rebajarse al nivelde los paletazos indepes. El catalán es una lengua.


----------



## Nagare1999 (4 Ago 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Es que no es una lengua, es un dialecto del occitano.



El castellano es un dialecto del latín, así nacen todas las lenguas.


----------



## BogadeAriete (4 Ago 2022)

Vamos a ver.
A dios lo que es de Dios y al Cesar lo que es del Cesar.
El Catalan, el Castellano, el Gallego, el Portugues, etc etc son lenguas romances derivadas del Latín.
El bable, es un dialecto del castellano, que por ley ahora dicen que es una lengua; no lo es.
El Catalan si es una lengua.
CON INDEPENDENCIA DEL USO LAZI QUE HAGAN DE LA MISMA.
Esa chica esta equivocada, me nutre que les de un ictus a muchos imbeciles como @Actorsecundariobob etc, pero esta equivocada.

Un Aguila es un Aguila, no una gallina, porque lo digan unos con lazos.


----------



## notengodeudas (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## Tercios (4 Ago 2022)

La gigaderecha es fuerte en esta joven padawan.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (4 Ago 2022)

No ha dicho nada que no sea verdad, no sé por qué tanto revuelo.


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (4 Ago 2022)

le han puesto la vitola de idioma, cuando es un acento del latín de los catetos antisociales que se quedaron en las montañas del noreste del reino de aragón


----------



## Gnidlog (4 Ago 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Ole, ole y OLE
> 
> ¡Grande, Paula!
> 
> ...




No siento ninguna indignación, llegue a leer hasta la frase residente en Begur, tiene el indice de capullos por metro cuadrado más alto del mundo.

Esta señora es de esos catalanes que se han venido, una persona que vende a su país en su país es un butifler y para los españoles lo mismo, como te vas a fiar de un judas?


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (4 Ago 2022)

Joloan dijo:


> Joder y del ampurdan, zona lazi total.



Por eso, lo que habrá tragado sin decir ni mu para no liarla y le habrá salido del alma....


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Ago 2022)

acmecito dijo:


> Ole, ole y OLE
> 
> ¡Grande, Paula!
> 
> ...



En mi puta vida he visto un partido suyo y no temgo muy claro que vaya a ver alguno pero ya me tiene de fan numero 1.


----------



## Sietebailes (4 Ago 2022)

Lo que más les jode es que además de educada ,tiene su propio criterio y no le van los cuentos.


----------



## Sir Connor (4 Ago 2022)

Tiene Onlyfans la puta española esta ? porque de algo tiene que vivir no?


----------



## Lovecraf (4 Ago 2022)

Se ha disculpado.


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (4 Ago 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Tiene Onlyfans la puta española esta ? porque de algo tiene que vivir no?



Pataleta de rabieta infantil lazi 

La Borras vive de lo que han hecho los Pucholini toda la vida ( choriceo) y no veo berreos en contra, venga un pelin de autocritica

circule


----------



## Sir Connor (4 Ago 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> No ha dicho nada que no sea verdad, no sé por qué tanto revuelo.



Le falto decir que España es una puta cloaca de fachas, amantes de la tortura animal como tradiciones putas españolas...y que tienen en Madrid una psicotica enferma mental como Ayuso


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Ago 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Le falto decir que España es una puta cloaca de fachas, amantes de la tortura animal como tradiciones putas españolas...y que tienen en Madrid una psicotica enferma mental como Ayuso



También se le pasó decir que los nazis separatistas quieren eliminar el español de los colegios, y pondrán chivatos para delatar a quien lo hable.
Qué chica más olvidadiza.


----------



## Sr Julian (4 Ago 2022)

blatet dijo:


> Lo que importa a estos efectos es lo que digan los lingüistas.
> La opinión de esta mujer es irrelevante y no hace sino demostrar su ignorancia.



La misma ingorancia que los que dicen Catalonia is not Spain, pues ella dice Catalan is not a language y no pasa nada. Lo que pasa es que los Lazis van de ofendiditos y no estamos acostumbrados a que los desprecien como ellos hacen. 
Para mi el catalan es una lengua, pero categorias de lenguas hay muchas y el Español y el Inglés están a un nivel muy muy superior al caspalán que es una lengua muerta, pero más muerta que el latín.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (4 Ago 2022)

Jojojojojojoj grande Paula.

Pues claro como va a ser una lengua eso

Pues clar com va a se ...coño si es comerse la última letra de todas las palabras en español y poner la boca abierta para que los fonemas parezcan diferentes.

Es sencilla y jodidamente ridículo.


----------



## Sr Julian (4 Ago 2022)

ashe dijo:


> lenguas oficiales impuestas por una constitución hecha por ignorantes, lo que hoy llaman catalán es una creación de Pompeu i Fabra basado en DIALECTOS DEL PROVENZANO que cualquiera que haya ido a zonas de lo que algunos llaman la españa profunda de la parte catalana, sobretodo por los pirineos descubre que eso que llaman catalán es una farsa porque en su momento cada uno hablaba su "catalán" con el gallego están haciendo lo mismo que con el catalán que los que hablan gallego cuando ven a los actuales, como no subvencionado urbanitas de mierda se quedan con cara de  que coño está diciendo este borracho y ya de todas las aberraciones "linguisticas" sin lugar a duda la mayor aberración eso que llamas vasco (que eso ni siquiera se llama idioma por ser una región) con el batua que ha destrozado lo poco de LOS DIALECTOS VASCOS que había por ahi, porque ahi se hablaba mínimo tres idiomas
> 
> Pero bueno la ignorancia es lo que tiene, que llaman idiomas a lo que no es y para colmo todas derivan del español antiguo y este parte de la fonetica del euskera de hace mas de 1000 años que nada tiene que ver con lo que hoy llaman euskera ciertos cenutrios



Esto del catalán se nota mucho con la gente de Lérida y Tarragona, también con la cataluña profunda. Son idiomas diferentes al catalán normalizado que es el que hablan los charnegos para camuflarse como catalans de pura sepa. 
Yo he visto discusiones de charnegos con uno que era de Lérida porque en vez de decir el dice lo, no dicen el Jordi sino lo Jordi o en vez de decir avia dicen padrina y más cosas, tambien en la cataluña profunda dicen mistos en vez de llumins y los charnegos rabiando.


----------



## Sr Julian (4 Ago 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Vamos a ver.
> A dios lo que es de Dios y al Cesar lo que es del Cesar.
> El Catalan, el Castellano, el Gallego, el Portugues, etc etc son lenguas romances derivadas del Latín.
> El bable, es un dialecto del castellano, que por ley ahora dicen que es una lengua; no lo es.
> ...



Pues eso estamos diciendo, la diferencia entre lengua y dialecto, una lengua es un dialecto normalizado y la normalización del catalán es algo impuesto e irreal, inventado por los nazionalistas catalanes e inventado por Pompeu Fabra. Si mañana los nazionalistas Andaluces normalizan el Andalú pues el andalú pasará de dialecto a Lengua. 
Entonces la Paula Badosa no está tan lejos de la realidad, el catalán no es una lengua comparable al Español o el Inglés y está más cerca de ser un dialecto hormonado por los nazionalismos periféricos.


----------



## sasuke (4 Ago 2022)

Paula baldosa me pone tiesa la cosa


----------



## Tblls (4 Ago 2022)

Melafo


----------



## Vanatico (4 Ago 2022)

"¿Donde esta el mejor publico de tenis? En Madrid!!"
Con dosss cojonesss la chavala.


----------



## sepultada en guano (4 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Quizás es que ha salido fuera y ha visto que hablado en catalán no le entendían, y que si hablaba en español es posible que a lo mejor alguien si, incluso que ha visto carteles en español en museos, lugares turísticos y nada en catalán, pero es mera especulación mía.



Igual ha ido hasta a Zaragoza.


----------



## blatet (4 Ago 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Esto me suena al equipo de expertos de Covid del Dr Viruelo.



Nada que ver.
Los lingüistas son personas que han estudiado una carrera.
El equipo de expertos del Sánchez es un conjunto de funcionarios que no saben hacer la o con un canuto inventándose un "comité de sabios" como argumento de autoridad.


----------



## Sr Julian (4 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Igual ha ido hasta a Zaragoza.



Ya ha visto más mundo que el sseparatista medio de la caspaluña profunda, la mayoría endogamicos que sólo conocen las cuatro paredes de las casas del pueblo donde han nacido. 
El inglés que habla seguramente lo aprendió en Bañolas o Vich.


----------



## Sr Julian (4 Ago 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> "¿Donde esta el mejor publico de tenis? En Madrid!!"
> Con dosss cojonesss la chavala.



Como el Piker.


----------



## Rodal (4 Ago 2022)

Parece que lo que dice es que no es un idioma/ lengua franca, que es un idioma local, que el común de la gente desconoce que exista. Porque inventado o no el catalán es un idioma propio. Tan propio, tan propio que hay que dar explicaciones extras.


----------



## Verita Serum (4 Ago 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Pues lleva toda la razón.Lo que hoy conocemos por catalán moderno lo invento el señor Pompeu Fabra...es un caso similar al esperanto. Un artificio político surgido de una elite para manipular al pueblo llano.



Correctísimo. El tipejo era masón e ingeniero... profesión ideal para confeccionar gramáticas como todos sabemos.


----------



## Verita Serum (4 Ago 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Y el Esperanto, y la de signos y el morse. Cualquier lingüista podría inventarse una lengua, creo que el escritor del señor de los anillos era muy buen lingüista y se inventó hasta el élfico. Pompeu Fabra se inventó el catalán actual que se ha impuesto en cataluña. Perfectamente se podría haber normalizado el Lleidatà y el Tarragoní y a día de hoy también serían lenguas como el Valenciano y el Aranés.
> El catalán es una lengua de mierda, inútil y sin valor ninguno, que hace años que debería de haber desaparecido y sólo existe de manera artificial, impuesta y adoptada por miles de charnegos acomplejados intentando camuflar sus orígenes no catalanes.



Si el catalán es una lengua, el élfico también.


----------



## Verita Serum (4 Ago 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Pues ha metido la pata, porque el catalán es una lengua, no es un dialecto del español, si acaso del occitano o del provenzal, pero como el español lo es del latín.
> 
> Es una lengua, por supuesto. No es el panocho, el aragonés o el bable.



A día de hoy se habla como dialecto del español, o pásate por Barcelona y escúchalo. Es de chiste.


----------



## Verita Serum (4 Ago 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Habla por ti, que eres un paleto monolingüe.
> 
> Ésta no ha visto mundo fuera de su gueto de internados y centros deportivos de alto rendimiento de los que no salía ni para comprar el pan... Tiene experiencia nula en la vida real.
> 
> De todos modos, su desprecio hacia el catalán es heredado de su padre o de su madre, que serán colonos no integrados en Cataluña (yo sospecho que del padre, que suele ser la figura referencial de los nenes y nenas pijas del tenis)... De padres catalanes de pura cepa jamás un hijo o hija diría eso, porque menudos somos los catalanes para transmitir a los hijos que el catalán es una lengua con mayúsculas y mucho más refinada que el hezpañol.



Pero si suena a arcadas... todo extranjero al que le he preguntado me ha dicho que suena desagradable.


----------



## Verita Serum (4 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> No, lenguas oficiales: castellano, valenciano, gallego, vasco y catalán.



La Prostitución del 78 contiene multitud de disparates y maldades. Ésa es uno de ellos.


----------



## Verita Serum (4 Ago 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> A ver, idioma es, pero también hay que reconocer que esa etiqueta se le queda un poco grande. Es como la merluza y la pescadilla, el catalán es pescadilla.



Es placton.


----------



## Verita Serum (4 Ago 2022)

De eso no hay duda. Y el valenciano sí es una lengua, que no hizo falta inventársela. Y nadie tiene problema con ella.


----------



## Verita Serum (4 Ago 2022)

Matafachas dijo:


> A tí, a martillazos en tu cabeza de HEZPAÑORDO HIJO DE PUTA.



Hay que ser animal para ponerle tilde a "ti".


----------



## vurvujo (4 Ago 2022)

Veo que ha rectificado.

Por cierto, me la pone como clavícula de transformer... no es normal como me pone esta Paula.


----------



## Verita Serum (4 Ago 2022)

blatet dijo:


> Lo que importa a estos efectos es lo que digan los lingüistas.
> La opinión de esta mujer es irrelevante y no hace sino demostrar su ignorancia.



Y sobre la vacuna lo que importa es lo que diga la OMS. ¿no?


----------



## Verita Serum (4 Ago 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Vamos a ver.
> A dios lo que es de Dios y al Cesar lo que es del Cesar.
> El Catalan, el Castellano, el Gallego, el Portugues, etc etc son lenguas romances derivadas del Latín.
> El bable, es un dialecto del castellano, que por ley ahora dicen que es una lengua; no lo es.
> ...



No. El leonés, el navarro, el castellano, etc eran lenguas romances. Que por cierto desaparecieron al formar el español. El catalán ni estaba ni se le nombreba. Es un INVENTO reciente del masón Pompeo.


----------



## Ortegal (4 Ago 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Le falto decir que España es una puta cloaca de fachas, amantes de la tortura animal como tradiciones putas españolas...y que tienen en Madrid una psicotica enferma mental como Ayuso



Jajajajajaja la culpa de Madrid verdad fracasado, él catalán o lemosin es un dialecto del occitano y no vale para transmitir ideas además en internet no existe.


----------



## Verita Serum (4 Ago 2022)

blatet dijo:


> Nada que ver.
> Los lingüistas son personas que han estudiado una carrera.
> El equipo de expertos del Sánchez es un conjunto de funcionarios que no saben hacer la o con un canuto inventándose un "comité de sabios" como argumento de autoridad.



Muy endiosadas tienes tú las carreras.


----------



## Sir Connor (4 Ago 2022)

Ortegal dijo:


> Jajajajajaja la culpa de Madrid verdad fracasado, él catalán o lemosin es un dialecto del occitano y no vale para transmitir ideas además en internet no existe.



Pero sirve para transmitir el odio es ideal ya has visto el hilo,lo divertido que la petarda esta es americana nació en Manhattan osea la típica adoptada


----------



## Verita Serum (4 Ago 2022)

Ortegal dijo:


> Jajajajajaja la culpa de Madrid verdad fracasado, él catalán o lemosin es un dialecto del occitano y no vale para transmitir ideas además en internet no existe.



El catalán es, efectivamente, lemosín modificado y estropeado por el Pompeo de mierda, con el único objeto de imponerlo más adelante y separar a los españoles. La masonería, esa mierda infecta llena de excrementos humanos.


----------



## machotafea (4 Ago 2022)

Melafo por el orto, pero que se pinte antes el acné.


----------



## Dinero Consciente (8 Ago 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Es que no es una lengua, es un dialecto del occitano.



Busca en el diccionario de la RAE la entrada "catalán". En su definición no salen ni la palabra "dialecto" ni la palabra "occitano". La definicion habla de "lengua romance".


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (9 Ago 2022)

Para lo poco que le queda al catalán , ni hay que molestarse en polémicas.
Las catalanohablantes no tienen hijos .
Se creen que Wilson Alfredo , Mohamed y Mamadú , que son quienes los tienen ,van en sus casas a recitar ripios de Jacinto Verdaguer.


----------

